# Is Super Record worth it?



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

I don't normally buy super-high end stuff even if I have the cash but I live in Japan and a combination strong yen/weak pound is making even Super Record look mighty reasonable. I was wondering what the consensus is on this group. I could always live with not having 'the best' but I was wondering whether there is anything wrong with the group that would outweigh having the best. Just last week I was in a shop and the staff was trying to steer me toward 10-speed Centaur or 11-speed Athena/Chorus. Their take was that SR is just not worth the cash.

The group is for a Tarmac SL2 (without the Spec cranks), which may see some competition (most road competitions in Japan are mountain time trials).


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably not. Several hundred dollars more than Record, for something like 1 to 1.5 ounces of weight savings. Pretty bad bang-for-the-buck. 

I'd think even if you were Mr. Moneybags, Record makes more sense. 
And if you're not, most Campyphiles seem to agree that Chorus and/or Athena are 'the sweet spot' of the lineup.
.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

tomato said:


> I don't normally buy super-high end stuff even if I have the cash but I live in Japan and a combination strong yen/weak pound is making even Super Record look mighty reasonable. I was wondering what the consensus is on this group. I could always live with not having 'the best' but I was wondering whether there is anything wrong with the group that would outweigh having the best. Just last week I was in a shop and the staff was trying to steer me toward 10-speed Centaur or 11-speed Athena/Chorus. Their take was that SR is just not worth the cash.
> 
> The group is for a Tarmac SL2 (without the Spec cranks), which may see some competition (most road competitions in Japan are mountain time trials).


How about a mix-and-match approach between Super Record and Record? If you like the look of the carbon parallelogram on the SR11 rear der, then go for it. But you can save some money and lots of grief by using Record or Chorus cassette (the latter lasts 2-3x as long). 

And for the cranks you can decide whether SR11's ceramic bearings are worth it (for SR11 the cranks and BB cups have to match). For the front der I don't even know if there is a difference between SR11 and Record. 

I just ordered a mix-and-match set between Record and Chorus: Record shifters, RD, FD and Chorus everything else.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@tomato

like you, i'm based in Tokyo.
i have 2 bikes, one with a complete SR groupset and the other ride equipped with Record groupset with a Chorus 11 crankset.

my advice would be to get the Record 11/Chorus 11 groupset with SR crankset/BB.
the SR crankset with CULT bearings are on a different class altogether compared to the Chorus. Though I'm pretty sure SR/Record/Chorus shifts with the same precision.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

The complete groupset is absolutely not worth it. As everyone is alluding, it can be worthwhile to mix/match from all the groupsets. 

In my opinion, the best mix is:

Shifters: Chorus
Chain: Record
Calipers: Record
F. Derailleur: Chorus
R. Derailleur: Chorus (maybe record)
Cranks and BB cups: Super Record


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

To me it's worth it but that is just my opinion, the crank set with ceramic bearing simply the best.Shifters are the lightest and effortless to use.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I guess the consensus is that it's probably not worth it from a cost-performance perspective, except for a few particular parts in the group (crankset, maybe shifters). But then really there is no strong negative to the group either (except that it costs a lot).

I like @natedg200202's idea for a mixed group but I am still on the fence.


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

I went with Record vs Chorus because the cost difference was significantly less than the upgrades for ceramic bearings in the crank and rear derailleur. Weight differences didn't mean that much to me. I don't think the dif between SR and Record is worth several hundred bucks or several thousand yen (when I was stationed in Japan in '84-84 we were getting upwards of 200 yen to the dollar and I got brand new Dura Ace 6 spd SIS for less than half what it cost stateside...those were the days). I got mine from totalcycling.com and I think group prices are better than mix and match.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

tomato said:


> I don't normally buy super-high end stuff even if I have the cash but I live in Japan and a combination strong yen/weak pound is making even Super Record look mighty reasonable. I was wondering what the consensus is on this group. I could always live with not having 'the best' but I was wondering whether there is anything wrong with the group that would outweigh having the best. Just last week I was in a shop and the staff was trying to steer me toward 10-speed Centaur or 11-speed Athena/Chorus. Their take was that SR is just not worth the cash.
> 
> The group is for a Tarmac SL2 (without the Spec cranks), which may see some competition (most road competitions in Japan are mountain time trials).


Do you want the Ferarri or the Mazda? Both go fast. One costs a lot more and is arguably cooler, but is it worth the extra money? Only you can answer that. If all you want is a good, light, reliable group then listen to your LBS about the Athena/Chorus. I have a Chorus/Record mix I bought in 2000 that is still going strong. Have rebuilt the right shifter once, replaced chains and cassette and cables, but that's about it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Haven't tried the new Super Record, but I've been extremely impressed and happy with Record 11.


----------



## rhinozero (Aug 15, 2008)

I was considering an all Chorus setup since it is the most sensible choice. Then I thought how utterly miserable I would be if I didn´t spend the extra cash for a Super Record. So far I have no regrets about buying SR. It´s truly a masterpiece of engineering, fit and finish! The shifting is MUCH smoother than the 10-speed Record or in the DuraAce DI2. Haven´t tried the 11-speed Record but it is probably not far off the performance of the SR.

Go for SR!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

Most Di2 users would disagree, claiming that it's far superior in shifting to Campy 11.

There is absolutely no reason for SR to shift any better than Record or Chorus, since there are only a few minor differences in materials. SR uses a Record chain and the shifters have one trivial part made of Ti, to reduce weight.

Wait until you see the replacement cost for that SR cassette that will last half as long as Chorus.


----------



## rhinozero (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh dont be such a killjoy C40!  It costs a few euros more. But its not that expensive. I need to replace it about once a year and I think I can handle the cost. Thats part of the equation when you buy hi-end stuff. You have to consider the higher cost for maintainance and replacements as well.
When you buy SR you pay extra to have the best Campagnolo can produce. Record and Chorus simply isnt. But I dont doubt for a second that R and C will do just as good a job as SR. Im a big fan of Campy stuff and I just wanted to convey that Im so glad I went all the way.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well..*

I've got three bikes with 11 speed. I'd rather pay $300 for three cassettes than $900. There is no joy in having Ti cogs that wear out ridiculously fast. I've had Record 10 Ti cogs wear out in only 4,000 miles.


----------



## CEVIS (Sep 13, 2009)

Last time I checked there was still not a mechanism to "take it with you". Get what you want and enjoy it to the max.


----------

